# Tuning My Hoyt Defiant 34



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Hello all. Hopefully you can guide me through this. As the title says, it's a Defiant 34 in LEFT HAND. Aluminum riser. 50-60 lb. limbs. Limb bolts bottomed out. Draw is 59 lb., 11 oz. #3 Cams at "B" for 29.5 draw length. ATA is 34 3/32" The tiller shows what I think is a pretty big difference, 12 7/16" on top and 12 1/4" on bottom, measured from the furthest point forward of the limb pocket, to the center of the string, measured at 90 degrees to the bowstring. Lastly, the draw board shows the bottom cam stop is hitting about 3/16" before the top. This was the case while cranked down to 53 lbs., and remains the case with the limb bolts bottomed out at max. I'll be leaving the bow at 60 lbs. I have a Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro rest, and a Spot Hogg Fast Eddie sight. 

The pictures show the one shot I took at paper from 3' away. I was very surprised at how much the blades turned in 3' of flight, but maybe that's normal. I wasn't satisfied with the setup I put together (hastily) to allow me to shoot through paper, so I won't shoot again through paper until I am able to do it more responsibly (we'll leave it at that.) I'm shooting Maxima Hunter 350's (.340 spine) with 100 grain field tips, for a total arrow weight of 418 grains. 

The bow shoots well at 20 yards, and even better at 35. Other than those two yardages, my groups are not impressive. 

I don't know much about tuning, only what I've read. Problem is; I'm having a hard time making sense of what I read. I see some conflicts. From reading on this forum, I think I've learned already who I can trust, and I pray these folks lend a hand. 

I do not have access to a bow press, but if it's insisted; I could take it to a pro shop and have a twist taken out or added to something, just don't want to chase it around--but I understand it is what it is, and will do what needs to be done.


Help a brother out? Thanks all!


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Why not have it set so both stops hit same time and try again? That is probably where you should start anyways.


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I just finished tuning a few Defuants today without an issue. Set the stops dead on, or top slightly ahead. Set center shot at 3/4 to 13/16 and yoke tune. This bow will tune with very few issues. Good luck.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I thought we covered most of this last week... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3737210


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Hmmm, I thought we covered most of this last week... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3737210


Your advice last week was very much appreciated. Last week I was at 53 lbs. and got there by taking 2 full cranks off the top limb, and evened out the tiller by taking a full 5 1/2 cranks out of the bottom limb bolt. As I commented, I've read a bunch of conflicting info, and you had mentioned that you had a concern about evening tiller by use of the limb bolts (as I did). 

I had also read on another Hoyt tuning thread that someone had one cam stop hitting before the other, but was unsure if this was intentionally done by the factory to _*achieve*_ tune, or was a sign that something must be wrong and addressed before continuing. 

So. . . I tightened both limb bolts to max, and found the tiller as noted above--3/16" difference. I wanted to add more info, but perhaps should have done so on the original thread. If adding/subtracting twists with a bow press to synchronize the cams should be the next move, I'll get it done.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Your cams being out of sync is contributing to the tiller issue. Very rarely/almost never will a hybrid system tune with the bottom cam ahead of the top. Most times when finished the top will be a 1/16" ahead of the bottom. But the new Hoyt's seem to like to be even/hitting at the same time. I feel the first thing you need to do is get your cam sync issue fixed. You will not achieve a correct tune with the bottom stop 3/16" ahead of the top. 
I do realize you don't have easy access to a press as you stated before, but it will be necessary to correct your issue. Then proceed as sated in your other thread. Fix up/down tear with minor rest adjustment and L/R tears with the yoke.. And yes you will still need the press for the yoke adjustments. If you have to add too much lean into the top cam to correct L/R issues, look at arrow spine or more likely grip issues.


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

hrtlnd164 recommended that I can get both cams to hit at the same time by "add a twist to the split buss cable or remove twist from the control cable until both hit at the same time." I suppose the more correct of the two (since my ATA is 3/32" long) is to add twist to the split buss cable?


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

typing at the same time. . . 

Thanks again. I will have the cam issues corrected before continuing. Thanks for educating me that the cam issue is contributing to the tiller issue. So much to learn. . .


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you add the twist or two needed to correct your cam sync to the split buss cable, your poundage will come up to just over 60. Where it should be. Good luck, feel free to PM any questions or post up here.


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

So after adding 1 1/2 twists to the split buss cable, just as hrtlnd164 said--the poundage came up 1/2 lb., to 60 lbs. 3 ounces, and the cams are as synched as it seems they'll get. Now instead of the bottom cam hitting 3/16" before the top; now the top cam stop hits at just a hair (JUST under 1/16") before the bottom. Also the ATA has improved just a hair, to 34 1/16". It's gratifying to see progress! 

FWIW, I tried incrementally by adding first just 1 twist. This got me up to 59 lbs., 15 ounces, and the bottom cam was still hitting first, but by just more than 1/16" (more like 3/32") before the top cam stop. Another half twist, and the total was 1.5 twists and the results above. . . 

So I'm now about to check for level. I'll move my rest up or down so that the bubble on the arrow matches the one on the bowstring. I'll set it to dead level. EDIT: done. 

Next to set center shot between .75" and .8125" on the calipers.


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

OK. Center shot at exactly .75" and visually the arrow lines up perfectly with the cutout on the riser. Also, with the arrow held against the left side of the top cam, the tip bisects the string in the center of the D loop. So everything seems to be coming together. The tiller is off 3/16, but everything else is in spec. I'll report back tomorrow with results. Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Should be a good starting point, just a heads up- I can't open the last PM. Must be the issues that everyone is having on AT with PM's..


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I don't show the PM was sent, so it's gone in the ether. . . Just a thank you. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow. . . the bow just died in my hand! I thought it felt good before it was tuned. Holy smokes.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sometimes it can just be too simple.. Enjoy!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

And just a thought on a couple threads I have seen talking about tiller being different.. Hybrid cams are not mirror images of each other. To get a true tiller measurement you must run a strait edge or piece of serving string from axle to axle and measure to that. The difference in cam geometry from top to bottom can give false readings.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

You are getting close, now shoot a bare shaft thru paper (fletches start to work immediately and will give a false reading) then bare shaft at 10 yards, then 15, then 20! It will just keep shooting better!


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought you were suppose to check the tiller by running a piece of string from axle to axle then measure.


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

48archer said:


> I thought you were suppose to check the tiller by running a piece of string from axle to axle then measure.


Opps, just noticed that was already posted.


----------



## SparkyLB (Dec 27, 2015)

The tiller is off by 3/16". I've measured off a piece of serving pulled taut from ATA. I'm going to not concern myself with it, I think. The bow is shooting very well out to 60yds.


----------

